# Other Pets > Horses >  Just thought I'd share.. DUW

## Kymberli

Seems to be quite a few fellow Equine Lovers on here  :Smile: 
So, here's my two horses..

Judy (Egyptian Arabian approx. 23y.o.)



Keepsake (Tennessee Walker approx 6y.o.)




And, they're not horses, but here's my miniature donkeys..
Black Flag (stud)


The two on the left are the girls I have still..
Faith and Dulce (breeders)




Thanks for looking!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Ohhhhhhh, I am soooooo jealous!  I love horses and yours are just gorgeous!  I especially love Judy, the Egytpian Arabian, she is just stunning!

----------

Kymberli (03-16-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh they are all beautiful!!! Judy is of course my favorite, she's the same age as my mare too!  :Good Job:

----------

Kymberli (03-16-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

Thanks!  :Smile:  Judy (registered "Princess Passionate") is a retired show horse from a long line of champions. I got her for free about 9yrs ago.. her owners didn't want her because she can't breed and keep their line going so she was useless to them. You wouldn't believe what an amazing, gentle horse she is. Never thrown a rider, will stand tied to a hitching rail as long as you want without a fuss, and I can hop on her bareback straight out of her stall with no problems at all! She's a blessing to have as my first horse.  :Smile:

----------


## llovelace

Great pics, thanks for sharing, I sooooo miss riding  :Sad:

----------

Kymberli (03-16-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

> Great pics, thanks for sharing, I sooooo miss riding


There's really nothing like riding a horse  :Smile:  Great, relaxing way to escape from a stressful life!

----------


## Sariel

Absolutely -stunning- animals!

----------

Kymberli (03-16-2011)

----------


## dragonboy4578

Beautiful animals.... I think horses are great, but I think I'll stick with my motorcycles..... :Very Happy:

----------

Kymberli (03-16-2011)

----------


## DellaF

Beautiful horses! The donkeys are the cutest.

----------

Kymberli (03-16-2011)

----------


## Drumsinthenight.

Keepsake is amazing. :Smile:

----------


## Shirkan

Wow your so lucky to have those beautiful horses!?!? and in Ca no less haha... My girlfriend would be so jealous of you. Really  though beautiful animals

----------

Kymberli (04-02-2011)

----------


## zina10

Gorgeous horses !!

I'm always amazed how well Arabians age. They always look 10 years younger then what they are  :Smile: 

My mare is 15 years old now and still in great shape, too. 

Beautiful animals, all of them  :Smile:

----------

Kymberli (04-02-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

Beautiful horses and donkeys!!!! I got kicked by one of my buddies horses when we were really little which wasn't fun  :Sad:  My and my friend were racing and I was running behind the horse and got booted!! Of course no one told me it wasn't a good idea to run behind the horse until after he launched me!! My father, my buddy and his father were all there and I guess they were trying to keep that gem of information their sweet secret  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Kymberli (04-18-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

> Beautiful horses and donkeys!!!! I got kicked by one of my buddies horses when we were really little which wasn't fun  My and my friend were racing and I was running behind the horse and got booted!! Of course no one told me it wasn't a good idea to run behind the horse until after he launched me!! My father, my buddy and his father were all there and I guess they were trying to keep that gem of information their sweet secret


Oh my god! Yeah that'd be painful  :Surprised:  I've owned horses for about 9yrs and have never been kicked. I have been bucked off though, sent flying! Lol not fun. Being bit by one of my miniatures was worse! Those little donkeys pack some serious attitude.

----------


## cdavidson9

Im in love with the Mini's.  :Smile: 

I mean, mini horsies are great... now Mini Donkey's...? Love at first sight.

----------

Kymberli (04-18-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

> Im in love with the Mini's. 
> 
> I mean, mini horsies are great... now Mini Donkey's...? Love at first sight.


Lol that's exactly what I thought when I first saw one. I *had* to have one.. one ended up turning into about 12 at one time. Now I only have my stud and two breeders left, and _should_ have a baby in the next month or two.  :Smile:  There's nothing more amazing than a newborn mini donkey. You can pick them up and sit them in your lap  :Razz:

----------

